# Crazy glue



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

This is one of those moments where you smack yourself on the forehead and go, "Doh!" . . .

I cut my hand pretty badly today at work, thought it might have needed stitches, so I went to the ER. The doc said that it was deep, but not very long, so she cleaned it up with an iodine solution and used a cryanoacrylate glue to seal it. ******* me! I had totally forgotten that CA glue (or Crazy glue) had been developed as an emergency field dressing to close battlefield wounds.

So I stopped by the store and picked up some to put in my first aid kits. Just another handy thing to have, thought I'd share.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Wait, you can't say "*******" on here? How about "dum bass" or "[email protected]$$"?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!:congrat:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Turtle said:


> This is one of those moments where you smack yourself on the forehead and go, "Doh!" . . .
> 
> I cut my hand pretty badly today at work, thought it might have needed stitches, so I went to the ER. The doc said that it was deep, but not very long, so she cleaned it up with an iodine solution and used a cryanoacrylate glue to seal it. ******* me! I had totally forgotten that CA glue (or Crazy glue) had been developed as an emergency field dressing to close battlefield wounds.
> 
> So I stopped by the store and picked up some to put in my first aid kits. Just another handy thing to have, thought I'd share.


Turtle, here's a article going more into detail on the use of this...
Using Tissue Adhesive for Wound Repair: A Practical Guide to Dermabond - March 1, 2000 - American Academy of Family Physicians
Should keep a good supply around anyway for those:shtf: situations.
Very good call, thanks.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow! I had forgotten all about super glue, it was created to use on the battle field in Vietnam. They glued my neighbor up with it when he was there. I have another story to relate with it though. You will all probably think I'm Nuckin Futs but , I was thrown out of my highschool my junior year when I broke into the school bus barn and super glued all the keys in the ignition switches of the buses. Christmas vacation started early that year. That was back in the day when I wanted to change the world instead of myself. Sail


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Wow! I had forgotten all about super glue, it was created to use on the battle field in Vietnam. They glued my neighbor up with it when he was there. I have another story to relate with it though. You will all probably think I'm Nuckin Futs but , I was thrown out of my highschool my junior year when I broke into the school bus barn and super glued all the keys in the ignition switches of the buses. Christmas vacation started early that year. That was back in the day when I wanted to change the world instead of myself. Sail


Ahh nostalgia. I've used super glue to stitch up and it works great. Don't try it though if you can't get the wound clean before hand. To my experience it doesn't help as well and it comes off easier due to the particulate.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, she had me soak it in an iodine solution for almost thirty minutes before she applied the dermabond. Since it is supposed to stay on for 10-15 days without the application of any antibacterial . . . It stands to reason that it had better be DAMNED clean!


----------



## greaseman (Jun 13, 2009)

I used super glue to seal up a gashed big toe on my son years ago. it worked great. I just cleaned and dried the wound area, and put the glue on. Part of the secret to the glue is letting it properly dry before moving. Anyway, it worked good. it's probably a good idea to keep some in every BOB.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

It will do in a pinch, my crazy uncle guled his knuckle back together, worked. I keep New Skin it's a frist aid and antiseptic liquid bandage. For deep have to cases in an emrg. i'd use crazy glue for sure. Sting's like a muthaa, I reckon.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol, I'm late in replying to this. But I wouldn't have thought of using a non-medical glue--though I guess if it's a choice between "bleed all over the place" and "glue it shut and have it sting" I'd choose the latter. I've had doctors use the glue on me before. Passed out watching my niece get an IV put in (Darn the phobias...) in the hospital and hit my head, cut my eye area on my glasses. I didn't know I was hurt till the blood ran into my mouth, but. Glue worked great on that, and it didn't even sting!

Still, I think I'll keep the medical super glue rather than crazy glue in my med kit.


----------



## mtlad (Apr 12, 2010)

I have been using super glue for years to close wounds, one of the things that I have found recently is if you have a particularly difficult wound (e.g. finger), wrap your finger tightly with string in a manner that makes the wound appear the way you want it, this closes the wound (not a great idea to get glue in a wound but it wont kill you...) then you apply a layer of the CA glue (not thin runny glue) to the outside of the wound gluing the strings just in the area of the wound to act like stitches, then trim the excess (don't impede blood flow) this reinforces the wound and also holds it together just in the manner desired.

The next level up from this is fiberglass window screen, once glued on with thicker super glue and filled you have a kind of cast that spreads out the force over and around the wound (works great for finger tips). 

Before you start using glue, know your stuff I have never super glued a wound without knowing that it was absolutely immaculate pay close attention to it, if you start getting an infection or any inflammation, immediately open the wound up, clean it and evaluate it - this is one of the reasons to glue the outside of the wound and not the inside, use thick super glue, not thin, unless you know exactly what you are doing (don't even try this if you don't know what an infection looks like or are ignorant). 

Once you start using super glue you will start to understand how to use it and will become more adventurous in its uses. Before you start treating yourself you should be completely informed on the process, for example, what do you do if you get it in your eye? look it up - before using the stuff, even for crafts... you will be surprised. Super glue cures by loosing acidity, this normally happens by absorbing a slight amount of moisture from the air or the objects that are being glued, the faster the cure the higher the heat, yes, you CAN burn your most delicate skin. Often times, slowly breathing on the glue will cause a stubborn joint to crosslink, you may use baking soda to dramatically cure the glue if necessary - like the time that I sheared my fingernail in half and had to use a false nail glued on top of it for several months. Be careful, be informed.


----------

